

Use Your own Encryption Keys with S3's Server-Side Encryption - jeffbarr
http://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/s3-encryption-with-your-keys/

======
api
Server-side encryption.

Sigh. Trying to think of a really pithy analogy... something like taking a
taxi to a bank heist.

